# names for black bunnies



## Racheler

please help me with names appropriate for an all black male bunny!


----------



## hln917

Someone had made asuggestion on one of the other post. Eclipse or Twilight.


----------



## hln917

We named ours Shades.


----------



## hln917

.


----------



## CiaraPatricia

Sirius Black! I've named all the black stray cats round my house (4 of them) after members of the Black family in Harry Potter . . . I'm so lame 

I had a black kitten called Nightstar (Taken from The Worst Witch, which I read when I was a kid)  She had a little white bit on her forehead like a star. I also had a black cat called Cola. 

If you go onto baby name websites, you can usually type "black" or "dark" into the search thing and find alot of names that mean that. I spent ages looking for a name for my black rabbit, and eventually called him Leon because he's a Lionhead.


----------



## Luluznewz

I'm personally a fan of non themed names. If you are into them thats awesome, I'm just saying you can name it anything you like.


----------



## MikeScone

*Racheler wrote: *


> please help me with names appropriate for an all black male bunny!


Midnight
Shadow
Sooty
Carbon


----------



## CiaraPatricia

I always have trouble thinking of names for male animals. There are so many lovely girl names, but male names seem a bit boring to me! My two male guinea pigs have girl names, but hopefully they are unisex enough to not embarass them


----------



## ZoeyGirl

I was thinking about what I would name a black bunny. I like Magic but I also like Twilight &/or Midnight.

We have a black dog named Pepper.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

we have a little mini rex named "Coal"


----------



## Racheler

lots of good ideas! thanks! we are waiting to have my daughter name our sweet black bunny when she finally gets to meet him when she leaves the hospital in another 3 weeks or so -- and she doesn't have any ideas yet. the way he was peeing beside the litterbox instead of in it, i thought to call him Puddles or Mudpie, tee hee.


----------



## luvthempigs

A friend of mine had a black horse named Raven.


----------



## tonyshuman

Eggplant


----------



## Bex&Bun

What about:
Midnight
Charcoal or even Cole/Coal
Pierce
Salem
Friday
Angus 
Ciaran
Devin
Blake
Nigel
Sable
Ciar (keer)

Those last ones have black in their meaning.


----------



## funnybunnymummy

Check out these links:

http://www.20000-names.com/color_names.htm

http://www.20000-names.com/dark_names.htm

http://www.thinkbabynames.com/search/1/dark

I don't mind theme names at all, so long asthey fit andaren't too cutsie.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## foodoo44

I had an idea of choosing names from the Plains Indian's history, like Cherokee, Apachi orSioux. Sorry, gone off topic slightly. 

Foodoo


----------



## bunnyluv96

how about Blackbeard? LOL


----------



## bunnyluv96

or licorice ! (SP?)


----------



## bengal77

Someone here has a black bunny named Nyx. I love that name! If I ever get an all black bunny you can bet I'll name him that. Shadow is also cute, but more common. I like the name Eclipse for a black bun.

Here are my suggestions
Inky
Vader
Java
Midnight
Onyx


----------



## Racheler

these are great! keep them coming! i send them on to my daughter in the hospital, to motivate her to work at getting well. thanks!:bunnydance::bunny5:anotherbun:bunny16:bunnyangel2:


----------



## countrybuns

we have a female that is black and we called her Fergie after the singer from the black eyed peas my hubby calls her Fergie and the black eyed poops.


----------



## Racheler

lol!!!!


----------



## luvthempigs

Ebony


----------



## jcottonl02

*hln917 wrote: *


> Someone had made asuggestion on one of the other post. Eclipse or Twilight.



Twilight Series fan eh? 

For a black bunny I love Ebony, Midnight, Twix, Jasper (don't ask me why), if you want names corresponding with his colour.


----------



## jcottonl02

*Luluznewz wrote: *


> I'm personally a fan of non themed names. If you are into them thats awesome, I'm just saying you can name it anything you like.



I have to agree . I find that names associated with colour, or fluffyness etc. are really common and overused, so they don't feel particularly unique anymore. 

But then again, I really REALLY can't talk, because one of our six dogs is called Rolo, and we thought that was such a unique and still quite mushy name, until we met someone that week with a dog called Rolo, and then looked up that it was the most popular dog name in Britain.

:?


----------



## Racheler

susy is thinking charcoal is a good name for our little sweetheart -- char or charlie for short! we'll see!


----------



## Tazzibell

My friend had an all black cat named Clorox....pretty funny...or " Blanco"


----------



## Arwen

I've also used the name Raven. Jet is another option.


----------

